# Fort Worth Lodge No. 148



## owls84 (Oct 1, 2009)

It has been a while since I have posted the website. 

I think that since our site is geared for the non-mason off the bat we have been experiencing HUGE numbers of people wanting to know more about how to join masonry. We have been seeing about 5 - 10 people a week the past 3 weeks and these numbers have actually been pretty steady. Since the launch of the new design the website has paid for itself easily. Now out of these 5 - 10 people asking to join some join a closer lodge, some just find out it is not for them, and some turn in the petition. We are looking at reading over 7 petitions of well qualifiyed guys. Basically you don't get a petition if it is not for you. You sure as heck don't get signatures. We are working on another design for a historical aspect but that is still in the infant stages. We are also working on a past master section and in the next day or two a link for members to notify the secretary of information change (address, phone, etc.). Another thing we will probably have in the members area is paypal for degree fees, dues, and endowment funds. Again that is just on the drawing board. 

I hope by posting our success storty it may intice some Lodges to spend a little and design a premium site. There have been several instances where people have joined because the Lodge closest to them either does not have a website or it is lacking. 

Click Here for the Site


----------



## Sirius (Oct 1, 2009)

This is the page that gets me all hot and bothered.
http://www.fortworth148.org/Officers.html


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, what can I say... lol


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 1, 2009)

cool,,didnt know your picture was up ...maybe that shows how "often" i visit the site.


----------



## JBD (Oct 1, 2009)

You ever notice how they always use the picture with hair without gray hair and no wrinkles?


----------



## Sirius (Oct 1, 2009)

JBD said:


> You ever notice how they always use the picture with hair without gray hair and no wrinkles?



Here's a more recent photo of Tom. I'm kinda glad we didn't use it.


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 1, 2009)

With the Richard Simmons avatar your actual picture was not what I was expecting.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 1, 2009)

HKTidwell said:


> With the Richard Simmons avatar your actual picture was not what I was expecting.



You should see him in person. You'd find the Richard Simons avatar appropriate.


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL Now that was funny!


----------



## rhitland (Oct 6, 2009)

snap, went with the dress blues I like that. You gonna where those to SM?


----------



## JBD (Oct 7, 2009)

You guys ever gonna show up at the Temple?

While I am picking on you let me give Kudos to the 148 Brothers.  Their work on the sign in front of the Temple was sorely needed and was a 1,000% improvement.

Thank you guys for taking on that project!

Now I return you to your regularly scheduled and deserved bashing of Tom, Rhit and Josh


----------



## Sirius (Oct 7, 2009)

JBD said:


> While I am picking on you let me give Kudos to the 148 Brothers.  Their work on the sign in front of the Temple was sorely needed and was a 1,000% improvement.



Good work Rhit! I admit it, I never make it to house cleaning day at Lodge. Thank goodness for Brother like Rhit who will go up to Lodge and get dirty and make things look respectable. We should all ask ourselves, "how can I be more like Rhit today?"


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 7, 2009)

JBD said:


> You guys ever gonna show up at the Temple?



not always the best place to practice good masonry


----------



## Sirius (Oct 7, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> not always the best place to practice good masonry



:jaw:


----------



## JBD (Oct 7, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> not always the best place to practice good masonry



With all due respect my brother, Put a Sock in it.

The building is not the Lodge, the people are 
You can be what you want to be at Tarrant or 148, 
Your cheap shot is totally out of line


----------



## Sirius (Oct 7, 2009)

JBD said:


> With all due respect my brother, Put a Sock in it.
> 
> The building is not the Lodge, the people are
> You can be what you want to be at Tarrant or 148,
> Your cheap shot is totally out of line



Well, honestly, the building controls what and when you can have Lodge. So he does have a point that it's hard to practice good Masonry when you're being rushed out the door.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 7, 2009)

and with the people...nothing gets done,things come up missing,and like sirius said,9pm finished or not..you have to go.....nice building and all but....

and who was this a cheap shot too?


----------



## JBD (Oct 8, 2009)

Brothers in the interest of peace and harmony lets just call this done.

You both obviously do not like the building situation and neither of you regularly visit there so it is a moot point for both of you.

My only request is please do not disparage the building or the people there because it does not suit your particular needs or tastes.

That building has, over the past 80 years or so, stood for Masonry in Tarrant County to many Masons and non-Masons alike.  It is still utilized by literally thousands each month.  It is an historic building.  

Now if y'all don't like renting. If y'all dont like the fact that is it a multiple use building and there are some restrictions; then both of you are more than welcome to visit or utilize any of the other 20+ Masonic Lodge buildings in the District. But please brothers do not disparage the building in Public, there are many of us who use it regularly.  We do not slam other lodges and would appreciate the same courtesy.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 8, 2009)

We'll be there tonight (at least I will) to do two FC degrees.  JBD, you are welcome to come over and help.  I don't believe Rhit or Scott will be there, so we could use you.

As for the Temple, it is perfect for degrees and such.  Getting kicked out at 9 does suck, but it is hardly something to get worked up over.  It gives us plenty of time to kill two degrees in one evening, which is about all I can take in one night anyway.  We've got too many knuckleheads complaining nonstop about how we should move out of there, but it ain't gonna happen.  The building is beautiful, and in the perfect place, since it is centrally located for all of our members.  We could ask every lodge in the county (who isn't already in the Temple), and they would tell us how lucky we are to be there, and not have to pay electric, water, etc. bills, and we are lucky.  Rent is easy to pay in comparison to all the other nonsense.  

The building does need work, and three of us have stepped up, as JBD stated already, to do our part to make it a better place.  Hopefully we can get a lot more stuff done up there make it look even better.  Us cleaning and repainting that sign was only the beginning for #148's involvement in this process.  My hopes are that some other organizations will step in and help, if not with the labor, then with money.  We plan on paying for all of the "repairs" we make out of pocket, as we did with the sign.  

It all comes down to taking pride in you "home."  Instead of bitching about it, lets do something about it.  We are.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 8, 2009)

JBD said:


> You both obviously do not like the building situation and neither of you regularly visit there so it is a moot point for both of you.


BTW, we've been there at least one night a week, sometimes two lately to meet interested parties and such.  We are there every second and fourth Thursday, at least, to confer degrees.  On Mondays, we usually confer degrees over at Tarrant, but if not, we are at the Temple.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I was going to inform everyone that we now have a "current member infromation update" page that allows our current members to update information for communication located as a link on the "Contact Us" page, but I see I stepped in some dootie on the way into the thread. I will kindly step out and remove my shoes. eep:


----------



## JBD (Oct 8, 2009)

Tom - 
Thanks for the invite.  What time, how do y'all dress for degrees?

Bruce


----------



## rhitland (Oct 8, 2009)

try to start at 6:30 and we wear all balck suit and tie if possible


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 8, 2009)

rhitland said:


> try to start at 6:30 and we wear all balck suit and tie if possible



Officers/degree team do.  Guests and spectators wear whatever, but we encourage nice dress.


----------



## JBD (Oct 8, 2009)

rhitland said:


> try to start at 6:30 and we wear all balck suit and tie if possible



Navy Pinstripe will have to get it


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol, works for me.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 8, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Guests and spectators wear whatever, but we encourage nice dress.



So my _nice_ Santa Clause suit is OK?


----------

